# Website update August 23, 2015



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Over 100 new pieces, some reduced. Lots of new SPS! Check it out


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! Nice update Dave. Those orange torch are stellar!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hi,
can you take pics of the gorgonians? 
thx!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have any more mandarin swag torches?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Went there yesterday and picked up a two-head orange torch. Very nice! He only has a 3-head one left, hurry!

It looks like an Aussie Gold Torch but with bright orange tentacles.


----------

